# RAI today....



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, I'm really starting to freak out!!!

I receive 100mci radioactive iodine in about 5 hours.... I'm not sure what to expect and not sure I even want to go through this at all!! I know I must.... but I'm freaking out!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't gone through RAI and I have no words of wisdom, but I just wanted to tell you that I pray it goes well for you and that you have peace.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> So, I'm really starting to freak out!!!
> 
> I receive 100mci radioactive iodine in about 5 hours.... I'm not sure what to expect and not sure I even want to go through this at all!! I know I must.... but I'm freaking out!


Honey Bunny!! You are going to do well. If you are that upset, you could get sick from just that! Deep breathing, calming thoughts, a cup of tea or other soothing beverage. Got a good book? Or call a friend?

We are here for you and keeping you in thoughts and prayers. Sending good Karma and White light your way as well.

{{{{CareBear}}}}


----------



## AndiB (Sep 7, 2010)

CareBear...I am praying you are doing well. I know you are! The exciting thing, you are on your way to healing...Keep the faith and dont freak out. But I will admit...after I took that pill, driving home I started to think about it so much I started to panic...so try not to think about it, read, music, nap, watch movies, and I promise you wont dwell on it. I enjoyed my alone time and waited on for 3 days. Take care...


----------

